# Chicago - game seeks more players



## ambigula (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello, folks - we've got a going gaming group that has recently lost a couple of members, and would like to revitalize our games with some new blood.

Our games are primarily D20 - usually D&D 3.5 - but we're looking to also explore other options out there.

We meet on Monday of each week at about 6ish  - we play at one of our member's homes in Lakeview (and the parking isn't too horrible, imagine that).

About us: We're all late 20's to early 30's, pretty mellow bunch of people, with a range of skill & experience, and generally have a good time. Usually there are 4 of us, but from time to time we have +/- 1 or 2 depending on work schedules etc.

About you: Please be more or less sane and "mature" whatever that means. 

If you're interested, please email sandtiger01@gmail.com and let's chat about what you're looking for.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 26, 2005)

You can meet lots Chicago area gamers at the tri-annual Chicago Gameday at Games Plus.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi-

Man, there are alot of D&D groups on the northside of chicago, I guess D&D is making a come back.


Scott


----------

